# Hurricane Sandy rescue animals



## peachick (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi guys  does anyone know where we can volunteer  to help rescue and foster animals that need help after the storm...  specifically small farm animals.
There is a lot of help offered for cats and dogs...  but  I cant find anything about poultry and livestock.

I recently emptied out 3 large peafowl pens for the winter....  I could easily house a few small farm animals  needing help,  and  Im close enough to make a road trip to pick them up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 13, 2012)

Are you on facebook? I bet there would be something on there. Or just look up rescue groups in the area and contact them. Found some links. Not sure if they will help you at all.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/pet/3383338460.html

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...cane-sandy-pets-animals-rescue_n_2066276.html

http://woodstocksanctuary.org/2012/11/hurricane-sandy-strips-us-of-power/

https://www.facebook.com/HurricaneSandyAnimalRescue


----------



## peachick (Nov 13, 2012)

oh great  thanks so much  I'll check them out

most of those links were all for house pets.  I wanted to help small farm animals  if  i could.
   however  http://woodstocksanctuary.org/
Woodstock Farm Animal Sanctuary  looks like a LOVELY place..  I will contact them
Thanks for finding it!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 13, 2012)

Go Kat!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 13, 2012)

Goodluck and thank you for helping out. We need more people like you in this world


----------



## elevan (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 14, 2012)

That is so sweet of you, especially when so many people get self-interested at times like this or try to make a buck off of others misfortune.   Where is that high-five smiley.....


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes...where is that high five smilie?


----------

